# ...sviluppi...



## Old chensamurai (21 Marzo 2007)

...ebben sì...la mia ragazza l'ho lasciata...è tornata a casa sua...solo ieri sera è venuta a trovarmi...per fare due chiacchiere...mi sono sentito un cesso...la ragazza giovane, invece...non molla nemmeno morta...dice di amarmi alla follia...e che le cose che ha fatto...sono solo frutto della follia...e della rabbia...di avermi visto fare all'amore con l'altra mia amante...dice che voleva "distruggere" il suo amore per me ma di non esserci riuscita e che, anzi, è più forte di prima...gli incontri a tre, con la mia altra amante, la mandavano fuori di testa...una specie di dissociazione da se stessa...adesso sta andando da uno psicoterapeuta...che cazzo ho combinato?...ho disintegrato la mia vita e i miei affetti...e per cosa?...per il nulla...per il vuoto pneumatico...la sposata, la mia amante, mi cerca e mi vuole...venerdì sera non ci sarà suo marito...e mi chiede di passare la notte con lei...per due notti sono stato a casa della ragazza giovane...non capisco più un cazzo...sono come stordito...rimbambito...almeno la mia ragazza mi ha spedito fuori dai piedi...ma ora...come faccio a spedire me stesso fuori dai piedi?...come farò a risollevarmi da un casino simile?...ci sei Bruja?


----------



## La Lupa (21 Marzo 2007)

Oh! Caro Chen!!!

Bruja non c'è... ma aspetta che arriva un nostro nuovo amichetto...


----------



## Old chensamurai (21 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Oh! Caro Chen!!!
> 
> Bruja non c'è... ma aspetta che arriva un nostro nuovo amichetto...


Ciao. Come stai? Mi ricordo di te...


----------



## Nobody (21 Marzo 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ...ebben sì...la mia ragazza l'ho lasciata...è tornata a casa sua...solo ieri sera è venuta a trovarmi...per fare due chiacchiere...mi sono sentito un cesso...la ragazza giovane, invece...non molla nemmeno morta...dice di amarmi alla follia...e che le cose che ha fatto...sono solo frutto della follia...e della rabbia...di avermi visto fare all'amore con l'altra mia amante...dice che voleva "distruggere" il suo amore per me ma di non esserci riuscita e che, anzi, è più forte di prima...gli incontri a tre, con la mia altra amante, la mandavano fuori di testa...una specie di dissociazione da se stessa...adesso sta andando da uno psicoterapeuta...che cazzo ho combinato?...ho disintegrato la mia vita e i miei affetti...e per cosa?...per il nulla...per il vuoto pneumatico...la sposata, la mia amante, mi cerca e mi vuole*...venerdì sera non ci sarà suo marito...e mi chiede di passare la notte con lei...*per due notti sono stato a casa della ragazza giovane...non capisco più un cazzo...sono come stordito...rimbambito...almeno la mia ragazza mi ha spedito fuori dai piedi...ma ora...come faccio a spedire me stesso fuori dai piedi?...come farò a risollevarmi da un casino simile?...ci sei Bruja?


Io venerdì notte lavoro...umhhh... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




.
...
......
.........


----------



## Old chensamurai (21 Marzo 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Io venerdì notte lavoro...umhhh...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...sarebbe davvero divertente che tu fossi lui...sai che imbarazzo!


----------



## Nobody (21 Marzo 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ...sarebbe davvero divertente che tu fossi lui...sai che imbarazzo!


Divertente...per chi???
Ma si...ci si fa quattro risate, che sara mai.........


----------



## Verena67 (21 Marzo 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> .. stordito...rimbambito...almeno la mia ragazza mi ha spedito fuori dai piedi...ma ora...come faccio a spedire me stesso fuori dai piedi?...come farò a risollevarmi da un casino simile?...ci sei Bruja?


Ricordo il bellissimo finale di "Le relazioni Pericolose" quando Glenn Close spiega perfidamente a Malkovich come liberarsi della Pfeiffer. Ad ogni sua richiesta d'amore o sesso, rispondere immancabilmente. "Non posso. E' piu' forte di me".
E basta. Senza aggiungere assolutamente altro. Ripetere q.b.

Bacio!


----------



## Old chensamurai (21 Marzo 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Divertente...per chi???
> Ma si...ci si fa quattro risate, che sara mai.........


...oppure facciamo a botte...peccato per te che io pratichi le arti marziali a livello...mondiale...e mi fermo qui per non essere identificato...


----------



## La Lupa (21 Marzo 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> Ciao. Come stai? Mi ricordo di te...


Anch'io mi ricordo di te...

...Avvolto dalle brume del mattino, mentre scendevi penosamente il sentiero della Montagna Sacra dopo aver sconfitto il Grande Orso; la katana ancora grondante di sangue.
Ma il volto irradiato dal potere della Nuova Conoscenza.


Son belle cose.
Peccato che non ti siano servite a un cazzo, da quanto leggo.


----------



## Old chensamurai (21 Marzo 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Ricordo il bellissimo finale di "Le relazioni Pericolose" quando Glenn Close spiega perfidamente a Malkovich come liberarsi della Pfeiffer. Ad ogni sua richiesta d'amore o sesso, rispondere immancabilmente. "Non posso. E' piu' forte di me".
> E basta. Senza aggiungere assolutamente altro. Ripetere q.b.
> 
> Bacio!


Senti, questa ragazza giovane, da quando ho iniziato a coinvolgerla negli incontri a tre con la mia amante, ha cercato di distruggere il suo sentimento in questo modo:
1) due uscite con un tipo al quale chiedeva "una storia"...alla fine non ha risolto niente...
2) un'uscita con un ragazzino di venti anni...lei ne ha 28...una sera che si sentiva male dentro...disperata...
3) quattro mesi di relazione con uno che era impotente...e che le dava solo affetto...

Ora ti chiedo: può una donna risursi in queste condizioni?


----------



## Old chensamurai (21 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Anch'io mi ricordo di te...
> 
> ...Avvolto dalle brume del mattino, mentre scendevi penosamente il sentiero della Montagna Sacra dopo aver sconfitto il Grande Orso; la katana ancora grondante di sangue.
> Ma il volto irradiato dal potere della Nuova Conoscenza.
> ...


Senti, questa ragazza giovane, da quando ho iniziato a coinvolgerla negli incontri a tre con la mia amante, ha cercato di distruggere il suo sentimento in questo modo:
1) due uscite con un tipo al quale chiedeva "una storia"...alla fine non ha risolto niente...
2) un'uscita con un ragazzino di venti anni...lei ne ha 28...una sera che si sentiva male dentro...disperata...
3) quattro mesi di relazione con uno che era impotente...e che le dava solo affetto...

Ora ti chiedo: può una donna risursi in queste condizioni?


----------



## Old Otella82 (21 Marzo 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> Senti, questa ragazza giovane, da quando ho iniziato a coinvolgerla negli incontri a tre con la mia amante, ha cercato di distruggere il suo sentimento in questo modo:
> 1) due uscite con un tipo al quale chiedeva "una storia"...alla fine non ha risolto niente...
> 2) un'uscita con un ragazzino di venti anni...lei ne ha 28...una sera che si sentiva male dentro...disperata...
> 3) quattro mesi di relazione con uno che era impotente...e che le dava solo affetto...
> ...


Se c'è un uomo che può far quello che fai tu evidentemente sì.
Chen.. senza offesa davvero, ma quando decidi tu di farti aiutare da uno psicoterapeuta?!
sei ancora lì che ti muovi e fai sesso secondo i capricci delle tue donne e non riesci a scegliere qualcosa per te.
è così spaventoso stare da solo?! ti fa così paura prenderti tempo per capire te stesso e la tua vita?
non dirmi che non ci riesci su, siamo adulti, e se vuoi davvero farlo puoi non rispondere alle telefonate delle tue amanti, o cambiare il numero di telefono.
riconciliati con te stesso perfavore, spero davvero che le tue tre donne a loro volta escano da questa situazione andando a ricercare l'amor proprio nel cassetto dove l'hanno sotterrato.


----------



## Old Angel (21 Marzo 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> Senti, questa ragazza giovane, da quando ho iniziato a coinvolgerla negli incontri a tre con la mia amante, ha cercato di distruggere il suo sentimento in questo modo:
> 1) due uscite con un tipo al quale chiedeva "una storia"...alla fine non ha risolto niente...
> 2) un'uscita con un ragazzino di venti anni...lei ne ha 28...una sera che si sentiva male dentro...disperata...
> 3) quattro mesi di relazione con uno che era impotente...e che le dava solo affetto...
> ...


Triangoli tradimenti separazioni (animali ancora niente?) chi più ne ha più ne metta, e chiedi se una donna si può ridurre così?
Per me na terapia di gruppo ci starebbe bene.


----------



## Nobody (21 Marzo 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ...oppure facciamo a botte...peccato per te che io pratichi le arti marziali a livello...mondiale...e mi fermo qui per non essere identificato...


Aikido?
Io invece porto il ferro quando lavoro. E pure io preferisco fermarmi qui.


----------



## Iris (21 Marzo 2007)

*Samurai*

Mi sei mancato, lo giuro!!!


----------



## Verena67 (21 Marzo 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Aikido?
> Io invece porto il ferro quando lavoro. E pure io preferisco fermarmi qui.


Sempre per le citazioni filmiche, "Indiana Jones e i predatori dell'arca perduta": arriva il tipo con scimitarra che la sventola da tutte le parti, Indiana Jones tira fuori il revolver e lo secca.

E poi Sergio Leone, "Per un pugno di dollari": "Quando un uomo con la pistola incontra un uomo con il fucile, l'uomo con la pistola è un nuovo morto".

Basta o continuo?!

Bacio!


----------



## Verena67 (21 Marzo 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> Ora ti chiedo: può una donna risursi in queste condizioni?


meno male che esisti tu che sei un buon samaritano dell'eros e delle Sciroccate! Sennò poverine che farebbero!!!!

Bacio!


----------



## Old chensamurai (21 Marzo 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Aikido?
> Io invece porto il ferro quando lavoro. E pure io preferisco fermarmi qui.


...l'aikido lo lascio a Steven Seagal...anche se sono stato nella palestra dove ha studiato...in giappone...no, io pratico il kung fu da più di vent'anni e ho studiato anche al tempio di Shaolin nella provincia di Honan in Cina...combatto a livello mondiale...e sono molto conosciuto nell'ambiente...


----------



## Old chensamurai (21 Marzo 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Triangoli tradimenti separazioni (animali ancora niente?) chi più ne ha più ne metta, e chiedi se una donna si può ridurre così?
> Per me na terapia di gruppo ci starebbe bene.


...vedi, io non riesco a giustificarla...ma perchè ha dovuto fare queste stronzate senza senso?...lei dice che era disperata...ma non poteva parlarne con me?...perchè buttarsi in questo modo?


----------



## La Lupa (21 Marzo 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ...l'aikido lo lascio a Steven Seagal...anche se sono stato nella palestra dove ha studiato...in giappone...no, io pratico il kung fu da più di vent'anni e ho studiato anche al tempio di Shaolin nella provincia di Honan in Cina...combatto a livello mondiale...e sono molto conosciuto nell'ambiente...


... dei manicomi.

Chen, sei inarrivabile!


----------



## Old chensamurai (21 Marzo 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Mi sei mancato, lo giuro!!!


...ciao Iris...credimi, in ogni persona c'è del buono...non giudicarmi troppo severamente...ti assicuro che non sono una persona negativa...anzi...


----------



## Old chensamurai (21 Marzo 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> Se c'è un uomo che può far quello che fai tu evidentemente sì.
> Chen.. senza offesa davvero, ma quando decidi tu di farti aiutare da uno psicoterapeuta?!
> sei ancora lì che ti muovi e fai sesso secondo i capricci delle tue donne e non riesci a scegliere qualcosa per te.
> è così spaventoso stare da solo?! ti fa così paura prenderti tempo per capire te stesso e la tua vita?
> ...


...ebbene, è tempo che ve lo dica...sono uno psichiatra e psicoterapeuta...adesso scatenatevi pure...ma la psicodinamica...la terapia comportamentale...il costruttivismo...per me non hanno segreti...pensate al mio dramma...io aiuto gli altri...e sono anche bravo...e non so aiutare me stesso...


----------



## Iris (21 Marzo 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ...ciao Iris...credimi, in ogni persona c'è del buono...non giudicarmi troppo severamente...ti assicuro che non sono una persona negativa...anzi...


  Senza dubbio....almeno sai usare la punteggiatura...

Abbiamo in circolo certi ceffi!!!


----------



## Old Otella82 (21 Marzo 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ...ebbene, è tempo che ve lo dica...sono uno psichiatra e psicoterapeuta...adesso scatenatevi pure...ma la psicodinamica...la terapia comportamentale...il costruttivismo...per me non hanno segreti...pensate al mio dramma...io aiuto gli altri...e sono anche bravo...e non so aiutare me stesso...


o non eri professore di filosofia?!
sei un po' troppe cose..


----------



## La Lupa (21 Marzo 2007)

Ho sputato!


----------



## Old chensamurai (21 Marzo 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Senza dubbio....almeno sai usare la punteggiatura...
> 
> Abbiamo in circolo certi ceffi!!!


La punteggiatura...ovvero i tre punti...servono per rendere lo scritto più simile al parlato...questo è l'uso dei tre punti, che prevede la lingua italiana...cerco di essere più espressivo possibile...meno formale...


----------



## La Lupa (21 Marzo 2007)

Ri sputo!


----------



## Iris (21 Marzo 2007)

Psicoteraupeuta?!!!
Ecco dadove vengono le 64 donne!!!
Ah il tranfert, quanti danni!


----------



## Old chensamurai (21 Marzo 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> o non eri professore di filosofia?!
> sei un po' troppe cose..


...certo, insegno filosofia, ma esercito privatamente in uno studio...purtroppo è così...di certo non c'è di che vantarsi...e me ne rendo perfettamente conto...


----------



## Iris (21 Marzo 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> La punteggiatura...ovvero i tre punti...servono per rendere lo scritto più simile al parlato...questo è l'uso dei tre punti, che prevede la lingua italiana...cerco di essere più espressivo possibile...meno formale...


E non ricominciare a fare il saputello! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












   Lo sappiamo a cosa serve la punteggiatura.


----------



## Old chensamurai (21 Marzo 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Psicoteraupeuta?!!!
> Ecco dadove vengono le 64 donne!!!
> Ah il tranfert, quanti danni!


...no Iris...questo no!...ti giuro che non ho mai fatto nulla con le mie pazienti...mai ho sfruttato il fenomeno del transfert per dei vantaggi personali...se lo avessi fatto mi suiciderei immediatamente...ho una dignità...le 64 donne sono il frutto del mio modo di essere...e, probabilmente, del mio aspetto fisico...per molte sono stato un semplice trastullo...uno sfizio...molte altre le ho fatte soffrire atrocemente...e ho distrutto undici matrimoni...e ne porterò il peso nella tomba...


----------



## Nobody (21 Marzo 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ...l'aikido lo lascio a Steven Seagal...anche se sono stato nella palestra dove ha studiato...in giappone...no, io pratico il kung fu da più di vent'anni e ho studiato anche al tempio di Shaolin nella provincia di Honan in Cina...combatto a livello mondiale...e sono molto conosciuto nell'ambiente...


L'Hombu dojo Aikikai di Tokyo? Allora conosci il sensei Tada.


----------



## Iris (21 Marzo 2007)

*Va bene*

Va bene, va bene.
Niente Trasfert.
Ma fammi capire: le hai contate?
Le hai messe in fila?


----------



## Iris (21 Marzo 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> L'Hombu dojo Aikikai di Tokyo? Allora conosci il sensei Tada.


 
Eccone un altro.


----------



## Old chensamurai (21 Marzo 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> L'Hombu dojo Aikikai di Tokyo? Allora conosci il sensei Tada.


...Hombu Dojo certo...quello di Morihei Ueshiba...Yoshimitsu Yamada Sensei 8° dan...Stephane Benedetti Sensei...6° dan...conosci?


----------



## Iris (21 Marzo 2007)

*Moltimodi*

Ti prego.


----------



## Old chensamurai (21 Marzo 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Va bene, va bene.
> Niente Trasfert.
> Ma fammi capire: le hai contate?
> Le hai messe in fila?


...certo che le ho contate...sono il mio tormento...ne ho amate due...


----------



## Iris (21 Marzo 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ...certo che le ho contate...sono il mio tormento...ne ho amate due...


sento che sta per esserci una terza. Ieri ho consultato i Tarocchi.


----------



## La Lupa (21 Marzo 2007)

Sputo multiplo!


----------



## Nobody (21 Marzo 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Ti prego.


ahahahahahahahahah...eeddddaaaaaiiiiii, un po' di pazienza  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Per chensamurai: conosco Yoshimitsu sensei. Ho avuto l'onore di fargli da Uke.


----------



## Old chensamurai (21 Marzo 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> sento che sta per esserci una terza. Ieri ho consultato i Tarocchi.


...magari...non sai quanto lo vorrei...


----------



## Old chensamurai (21 Marzo 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ahahahahahahahahah...eeddddaaaaaiiiiii, un po' di pazienza
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...allora mostrami un Katame-waza...oppure un nage-waza...a scelta...comunque ho incontrato due volte degli esperti di Aikido...battuti entrambi...senza regole..."vale tudo"...capisci?...tra poco capisci chi sono...


----------



## Old chensamurai (21 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Sputo multiplo!


...smettila di sputare...non sta bene...è davvero poco elegante...


----------



## Nobody (21 Marzo 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ...allora mostrami un Katame-waza...oppure un nage-waza...a scelta...comunque ho incontrato due volte degli esperti di Aikido...battuti entrambi...senza regole..."vale tudo"...capisci?...tra poco capisci chi sono...


Controllo e Proiezione? Perchè dovrei mostrartele? E poi come, qui sopra...
Non so chi tu sia davvero...ma un sospetto ce l'ho...


----------



## La Lupa (21 Marzo 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ...smettila di sputare...non sta bene...è davvero poco elegante...


Lo so Chen...  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   ... c'hai ragione scusa...  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   ... è che mi fai davvero scompisciare...  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Risparmiami, ti prego.


----------



## Miciolidia (21 Marzo 2007)

*testa di lupa*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Oh! Caro Chen!!!
> 
> Bruja non c'è... ma aspetta che arriva un nostro nuovo amichetto...


 















milza partita.


----------



## Miciolidia (21 Marzo 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ...ebbene, è tempo che ve lo dica...sono uno psichiatra e psicoterapeuta...adesso scatenatevi pure...ma la psicodinamica...la terapia comportamentale...il costruttivismo...per me non hanno segreti...pensate al mio dramma...io aiuto gli altri...e sono anche bravo...e non so aiutare me stesso...


----------



## La Lupa (21 Marzo 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> milza partita.


Se hai sporcato pulisci, Micia, perchè Chen si incazza!

Comunque Riccardo cuor d'acciao non si fa vivo.. peccato, sarebbe stato uno scontro tra titani.


----------



## Miciolidia (21 Marzo 2007)

*bastaaaaaaaaaaaa*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Sputo multiplo!


 
ho le lacrime....


----------



## Nobody (21 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Se hai sporcato pulisci, Micia, perchè Chen si incazza!
> 
> Comunque *Riccardo cuor d'acciao* non si fa vivo.. peccato, sarebbe stato uno scontro tra titani.


Chen è la sua Nemesi


----------



## Iris (21 Marzo 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ...magari...non sai quanto lo vorrei...


 
Vado pure io, ho da fare....


----------



## La Lupa (21 Marzo 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Chen è la sua Nemesi


Stai attento a come parli che a Riccardo, della nemesi, di sicuro non glie l'ha mai dato nessuno!


----------



## Iris (21 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Stai attento a come parli che a Riccardo, della nemesi, di sicuro non glie l'ha mai dato nessuno!


Non ne posso più


----------



## Nobody (21 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Stai attento a come parli che a Riccardo, della nemesi, di sicuro non glie l'ha mai dato nessuno!


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Penserà subito a qualche trans ungherese!!!!


----------



## Old chensamurai (21 Marzo 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Controllo e Proiezione? Perchè dovrei mostrartele? E poi come, qui sopra...
> Non so chi tu sia davvero...ma un sospetto ce l'ho...


...stavo scherzando scusami...ovviamente spero di rimanere anonimo...


----------



## Iris (21 Marzo 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ...stavo scherzando scusami...ovviamente spero di rimanere anonimo...


Anonimo??? No, aspetta, io non mi accoppio con gli anonimi


----------



## Miciolidia (21 Marzo 2007)

*di cosa ti renderesti conto chen?*



			
				chensamurai;39021[U ha detto:
			
		

> ]...certo, insegno filosofia, ma esercito privatamente in uno studio...purtroppo è così...di certo non c'è di che vantarsi...e me ne rendo perfettamente conto...[/U]


----------



## Old chensamurai (21 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Stai attento a come parli che a Riccardo, della nemesi, di sicuro non glie l'ha mai dato nessuno!


...nemesi nel senso anglosassone di "nemico" oppure nemesi nella sua accezione greca di giustizia compensatrice?...io dovrei essere messo al rogo...posso raccontarvi il peggior evento che mi sia capitato con una donna?...però poi non voglio essere linciato...posso?


----------



## Miciolidia (21 Marzo 2007)

chen..basta cosi..mi è venuta una botta di tristezza...me ne vado.


----------



## Iris (21 Marzo 2007)

Vai!!


----------



## Old chensamurai (21 Marzo 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


>


...guarda, ne ho combinate di cotte e di crude ma la cosa che mi pesa di più sulla coscienza è il male che ho provocato a persone innocenti...e sono state tante...credimi...


----------



## Iris (21 Marzo 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> chen..basta cosi..mi è venuta una botta di tristezza...me ne vado.


 Non fare così, dai...


----------



## La Lupa (21 Marzo 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ...nemesi nel senso anglosassone di "nemico" oppure nemesi nella sua accezione greca di giustizia compensatrice?...io dovrei essere messo al rogo...posso raccontarvi il peggior evento che mi sia capitato con una donna?...però poi non voglio essere linciato...posso?


Ma Chen, tesoro, ma noi pendiamo dalle tue labbra!!!!!

Quanto al rogo però, non possiamo garantire.
Tira aria di inquisizione ultimamente.

Ma ti proteggiamo noi, stai sereno, una perla come te non possiamo lasciarcela scappare... racconta... racconta, passerotto.


----------



## Iris (21 Marzo 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ...guarda, ne ho combinate di cotte e di crude ma la cosa che mi pesa di più sulla coscienza è il male che ho provocato a persone innocenti...e sono state tante...credimi...


 
64 . Lo hai detto


----------



## Nobody (21 Marzo 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ...nemesi nel senso anglosassone di "nemico" oppure nemesi nella sua accezione greca di giustizia compensatrice?...io dovrei essere messo al rogo*...posso raccontarvi il peggior evento che mi sia capitato con una donna?...però poi non voglio essere linciato...posso*?


Ovviamente si. Sei autorizzato! Se interviene Rick sguaino la mia katana!!!


----------



## Iris (21 Marzo 2007)

Hai fallito 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  con la numero 62?


----------



## Iris (21 Marzo 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ovviamente si. Sei autorizzato! Se interviene Rick sguaino la mia katana!!!


Aridaje


----------



## Nobody (21 Marzo 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Aridaje


Sii più seria, Iris. Il momento è drammatico!


----------



## Iris (21 Marzo 2007)

Paziente come una geisha. Ma è andato im bagno?


----------



## Old chensamurai (21 Marzo 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Vai!!


...conosco una donna stupenda...bionda, occhi verdi...alta, magra...bellissima...moglie di un notaio...due figli...due giorni dopo sono a casa sua...abbiamo iniziato in cucina...e siamo finiti in camera da letto...un delirio...per me e per lei...ad un certo punto, si apre la porta...me ne rendo appena conto...dopo qualche minuto mi giro e...vedo davanti a me un ragazzino di 7 o 8 anni...il figlio...sono morto all'istante...non posso descrivere quello che ho provato in quel momento...lei era disperata...il bambino lì...davanti a noi...nudi...impietriti...terribilmente pallido...dopo qualche minuto è scoppiato a piangere...quel giorno volevo morire...ho saputo che il marito l'ha buttata fuori di casa e che il bambino è finito dal neuropsichiatra infantile...sono giovane...eppure quel giorno una parte di me è morta...all'istante...ho sentito con chiarezza che nulla sarebbe stato come prima...che qualcosa in me era definitivamente morto...il male puro...aveva toccato quel fanciullo innocente...il diavolo, si era servito di me per corrompere il mondo...come direbbe Dostoevskij, quel giorno la corruzione ha distrutto l'innocenza...


----------



## Nobody (21 Marzo 2007)

E tu saresti un monaco Shaolin? Avresti dovuto praticare suppuru...li subito, con un coltello da cucina. Solo così avresti recuperato l'onore.


----------



## La Lupa (21 Marzo 2007)

Mio dio, Chen!

Ma è... terribile!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Però.. capisco il tuo dolore... ma... Posso chiederti una cosa?

Maaa..... senti un pò.... ma la parte di te che è morta... non è "quella la" vero?  

	
	
		
		
	


	






....


Ecco. Peccato.


----------



## Old chensamurai (21 Marzo 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ...conosco una donna stupenda...bionda, occhi verdi...alta, magra...bellissima...moglie di un notaio...due figli...due giorni dopo sono a casa sua...abbiamo iniziato in cucina...e siamo finiti in camera da letto...un delirio...per me e per lei...ad un certo punto, si apre la porta...me ne rendo appena conto...dopo qualche minuto mi giro e...vedo davanti a me un ragazzino di 7 o 8 anni...il figlio...sono morto all'istante...non posso descrivere quello che ho provato in quel momento...lei era disperata...il bambino lì...davanti a noi...nudi...impietriti...terribilmente pallido...dopo qualche minuto è scoppiato a piangere...quel giorno volevo morire...ho saputo che il marito l'ha buttata fuori di casa e che il bambino è finito dal neuropsichiatra infantile...sono giovane...eppure quel giorno una parte di me è morta...all'istante...ho sentito con chiarezza che nulla sarebbe stato come prima...che qualcosa in me era definitivamente morto...il male puro...aveva toccato quel fanciullo innocente...il diavolo, si era servito di me per corrompere il mondo...come direbbe Dostoevskij, quel giorno la corruzione ha distrutto l'innocenza...


...terribile vero?...che vi aspettavate?...che vi parlassi di qualche MIO problema?...che con la 62esima ho fallito?...magari!...ci sono cose molto più terribili...questa è una...io ho distrutto un matrimonio e rovinato la vita di un innocente...chi mi potrà assolvere per questo?...chi potrà togliere dalla memoria di quel bambino...un estraneo nudo sul corpo di sua madre?...voi, non potete immaginare quello che ho provato e che provo...non ci sono solo questi stupidi tradimenti...bisogna stare molto attenti...perchè il male può dilagare a macchia d'olio...e giungere ovunque...anche là dove solo gli angeli dovrebbero arrivare...nella mente di un bambino innocente...che si porterà per sempre quel ricordo...dentro...nella carne...


----------



## Old chensamurai (21 Marzo 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E tu saresti un monaco Shaolin? Avresti dovuto praticare suppuru...li subito, con un coltello da cucina. Solo così avresti recuperato l'onore.


...pensi che non ci abbia pensato?...vedi, per me era una storiella come tante...una bella donna...ma il MALE ha tante faccie...io, ho conosciuto una delle più terribili...


----------



## La Lupa (21 Marzo 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ...terribile vero?...che vi aspettavate?...che vi parlassi di qualche MIO problema?...che con la 62esima ho fallito?...magari!...ci sono cose molto più terribili...questa è una...io ho distrutto un matrimonio e rovinato la vita di un innocente...chi mi potrà assolvere per questo?...chi potrà togliere dalla memoria di quel bambino...un estraneo nudo sul corpo di sua madre?...voi, non potete immaginare quello che ho provato e che provo...non ci sono solo questi stupidi tradimenti...bisogna stare molto attenti...perchè il male può dilagare a macchia d'olio...e giungere ovunque...anche là dove solo gli angeli dovrebbero arrivare...nella mente di un bambino innocente...che si porterà per sempre quel ricordo...dentro...nella carne...


Ma infatti, secondo me, è ora che ci dai un taglio.

Alla carne, dico.

Zac! Bello secco, è un attimo.

E levi per sempre dalla terra un'arma di distruzione di massa.

Poi così te ne torni con gli shaolin ad una vita di contemplazione e il mondo tornerà ad essere un luogo più sucuro.

Forza Chen. Tagliatelo.


ps: per la cronaca, che numero era la notaia?


----------



## Old chensamurai (21 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Mio dio, Chen!
> 
> Ma è... terribile!!!
> 
> ...


...cara amica, accetto tutto...non mi nascondo...però voglio dirti una cosa...la cosa che mi ha salvato dal suicidio...ed è questa: quella donna è stata migliore di me?...dovevo essere io a preoccuparmi dei suoi figli?...devo morire travolto dai sensi di colpa?...e poi, è stata lei a rimorchiarmi...non io...


----------



## Nobody (21 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma infatti, secondo me, è ora che ci dai un taglio.
> 
> Alla carne, dico.
> 
> ...


Ecco...beccato! E questa volta non mi perdonano. Ti invio il curriculum.


----------



## La Lupa (21 Marzo 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ecco...beccato! E questa volta non mi perdonano. Ti invio il curriculum.


Ok, farò il possibile.


----------



## Old chensamurai (21 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma infatti, secondo me, è ora che ci dai un taglio.
> 
> Alla carne, dico.
> 
> ...


...la 37esima...ed è stata lei a rimorchiarmi...piacere alle donne è la mia maledizione...l'ho già scritto e lo riscrivo: io volevo una donna sola...per la vita...io questo schifo di esistenza affettiva...vuota...desertica...non la volevo e non la voglio...devo solamente avere la forza di fermarmi...e di ritornare alle cose semplici...ad una donna sola...da amare...da rispettare...io lo voglio con tutto me stesso...e sto combattendo per riuscire a farlo...


----------



## Nobody (21 Marzo 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ...cara amica, accetto tutto...non mi nascondo...però voglio dirti una cosa...la cosa che mi ha salvato dal suicidio...ed è questa: quella donna è stata migliore di me?...dovevo essere io a preoccuparmi dei suoi figli?...devo morire travolto dai sensi di colpa?...e poi, è stata lei a rimorchiarmi...non io...


No è vero...lei è colpevole come te e più di te. Ma ciò non diminuisce la tua mancanza. Avresti dovuto pagare il fio. Ma ormai è tardi per far ciò.


----------



## Nobody (21 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ok, farò il possibile.


Grazie


----------



## MariLea (21 Marzo 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ...terribile vero?...che vi aspettavate?...che vi parlassi di qualche MIO problema?...che con la 62esima ho fallito?...magari!...ci sono cose molto più terribili...questa è una...io ho distrutto un matrimonio e rovinato la vita di un innocente...chi mi potrà assolvere per questo?...chi potrà togliere dalla memoria di quel bambino...un estraneo nudo sul corpo di sua madre?...voi, non potete immaginare quello che ho provato e che provo...non ci sono solo questi stupidi tradimenti...bisogna stare molto attenti...perchè il male può dilagare a macchia d'olio...e giungere ovunque...anche là dove solo gli angeli dovrebbero arrivare...nella mente di un bambino innocente...che si porterà per sempre quel ricordo...dentro...nella carne...


A Ricky è successa la stessa cosa quando era bambino,
lo raccontò tempo fa... sarà lui il figlio del notaio?


----------



## Nobody (21 Marzo 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> A Ricky è successa la stessa cosa quando era bambino,
> lo raccontò tempo fa... sarà lui il figlio del notaio?


po' esse.....Chen, hai creato un demone!!!


----------



## La Lupa (21 Marzo 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ...cara amica, accetto tutto...non mi nascondo...però voglio dirti una cosa...la cosa che mi ha salvato dal suicidio...ed è questa: quella donna è stata migliore di me?...dovevo essere io a preoccuparmi dei suoi figli?...devo morire travolto dai sensi di colpa?...e poi, è stata lei a rimorchiarmi...non io...


Eh!
In effetti...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... vediamo un pò.... mmmm... mumble mumble....  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ....

Sai cosa ti dico, Chen?

C'hai ragione!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Che diamine! Questa ti concupisce, ti rimorchia, ti fotte e poi ti espone anche al pubblico ludibrio... naaaaa.
Niente sensi di colpa, Chen.

Al massimo, visto che sei terapeuta, potresti offrirti di seguirlo tu il pupo.

E no, ma c'è conflitto.... mmmm... niente, dai, lasciati alle spalle questa brutta storia, datti una bella scrollata al pistolone e via!
Verso nuove conquiste!!!!!


----------



## Iris (21 Marzo 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ...cara amica, accetto tutto...non mi nascondo...però voglio dirti una cosa...la cosa che mi ha salvato dal suicidio...ed è questa: quella donna è stata migliore di me?...dovevo essere io a preoccuparmi dei suoi figli?...devo morire travolto dai sensi di colpa?...e poi, è stata lei a rimorchiarmi...non io...


 
A ecco. Una giustificazione si trova sempre a tutto.
Dacci un taglio, ha ragione La lupa.
Purtroppo non sei unico. Appartieni alla categoria di quelli che non si sporcano, perchè fanno sporcare gli altri... meglio un anarchico galeotto.
Secondo me.


----------



## La Lupa (21 Marzo 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> po' esse.....Chen, hai creato un demone!!!


Non me lo stare a mandare il curriculum... mi sa che siamo a spasso tutti e due!


----------



## Old chensamurai (21 Marzo 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> po' esse.....Chen, hai creato un demone!!!


...c'è poco da ridere...io sono uno psicoterapeuta e so benissimo che adulto potrà diventare quel bambino...pieno di disturbi nevrotici e magari con qualche alterazione della personalità...io avrò le mie responsabilità ma la madre?...che mi dite della madre?...dovevo essere io a preoccuparmi dei suoi figli?...non credo proprio...io mi preoccupo delle mie cose...e mi assumo le MIE responsabilità...


----------



## Iris (21 Marzo 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ...c'è poco da ridere...io sono uno psicoterapeuta e so benissimo che adulto potrà diventare quel bambino...pieno di disturbi nevrotici e magari con qualche alterazione della personalità...io avrò le mie responsabilità ma la madre?...che mi dite della madre?...dovevo essere io a preoccuparmi dei suoi figli?...non credo proprio...io mi preoccupo delle mie cose...e mi assumo le MIE responsabilità...


 E quali sarebbero le tue responsabilità?


----------



## La Lupa (21 Marzo 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> A ecco. Una giustificazione si trova sempre a tutto.
> Dacci un taglio, ha ragione La lupa.
> Purtroppo non sei unico. Appartieni alla categoria di quelli che non si sporcano, perchè fanno sporcare gli altri... meglio un anarchico galeotto.
> Secondo me.


Vabbè, ora... Iris.... non confondiamo la seta con gli stracci...


Ps: e poi non è galeotto.
Ex!


----------



## Nobody (21 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Non me lo stare a mandare il curriculum... mi sa che siamo a spasso tutti e due!


Annamo bbene


----------



## Old chensamurai (21 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Eh!
> In effetti...
> 
> 
> ...


...senti, cara amica...e se ti dicessi che nell'80% dei casi vengo rimorchiato?...se ti dicessi che sono LORO...le donne indifese, pure e caste...che mi inducono in tentazione?...vedi, te l'ho detto, IO mi assumo le mie responsabilità e di certo non sono un sepolcro imbiancato...ma loro?...le cose si fanno sempre in due...o sbaglio?...se io faccio schifo...e lo faccio di sicuro...loro che sono?...vittime indifese?


----------



## Iris (21 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Vabbè, ora... Iris.... non confondiamo la seta con gli stracci...
> 
> 
> Ps: e poi non è galeotto.
> Ex!


Il concetto è lo stesso. Non confondo niente io...l'ho pagato sulla mia pelle.


----------



## Old chensamurai (21 Marzo 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> E quali sarebbero le tue responsabilità?


...io ho la responsabilità di non aver detto NO!...quando ho saputo dei figli e del marito...


----------



## Iris (21 Marzo 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ...senti, cara amica...e se ti dicessi che nell'80% dei casi vengo rimorchiato?...se ti dicessi che sono LORO...le donne indifese, pure e caste...che mi inducono in tentazione?...vedi, te l'ho detto, IO mi assumo le mie responsabilità e di certo non sono un sepolcro imbiancato...ma loro?...le cose si fanno sempre in due...o sbaglio?...se io faccio schifo...e lo faccio di sicuro...loro che sono?...vittime indifese?


 
Noi stiamo parlando di te. Non si parla degli assenti, please.
Non giustificare le tue colpe con quelle degli altri.


----------



## Nobody (21 Marzo 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ...c'è poco da ridere...io sono uno psicoterapeuta e so benissimo che adulto potrà diventare quel bambino...pieno di disturbi nevrotici e magari con qualche alterazione della personalità...io avrò le mie responsabilità ma la madre?...che mi dite della madre?...dovevo essere io a preoccuparmi dei suoi figli?...non credo proprio...io mi preoccupo delle mie cose...e mi assumo le MIE responsabilità...


Hai ragione, scusa. Mi son fatto trascinare dall'ilarità, nonostante prima avessi rimbrottato Iris proprio per lo stesso motivo.
La madre è ingiustificabile! Ma in ogni caso anche tu hai le tue belle responsabilità in questa bieca storia! Lasciatelo dire...


----------



## Iris (21 Marzo 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ...io ho la responsabilità di non aver detto NO!...quando ho saputo dei figli e del marito...


A beh certo. Pensavi che fosse single? Ma a cosa serve parlarne.
Si capisce a quale categoria di persone appartieni.


----------



## La Lupa (21 Marzo 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Il concetto è lo stesso. Non confondo niente io...l'ho pagato sulla mia pelle.


E facci un sorriso!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Dai, che qua c'è un bello sgnoccolone che basta che dici e ti accontenta....


----------



## Iris (21 Marzo 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ...io ho la responsabilità di non aver detto NO!...quando ho saputo dei figli e del marito...


Quindi hai solo meriti. Hai detto NO, quando ormai il danno era compiuto. E ti sei defilato.
Se elimini il tao, il buddismo, i sesti dan, e tutto il resto...sei come gli altri: ragioni con 
il pisello.


----------



## Iris (21 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> E facci un sorriso!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma che stai a dì?


----------



## Old chensamurai (21 Marzo 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Hai ragione, scusa. Mi son fatto trascinare dall'ilarità, nonostante prima avessi rimbrottato Iris proprio per lo stesso motivo.
> La madre è ingiustificabile! Ma in ogni caso anche tu hai le tue belle responsabilità in questa bieca storia! Lasciatelo dire...


...e me le assumo tutte...credimi...e mi porto il peso anche di altre cose terribili che forse vi racconterò un giorno...la questione è che quello che viene chiamato "_tradimento_" può trasformarsi in qualcosa di diverso...per qualcuno, di innocente, può diventare un trauma devastante...per altri, una buona ragione per farsi fisicamente del male...a volte, una donna fa l'amore con te solo perchè sta male...perchè soffre per dei motivi profondi...non c'è gioia...non c'è piacere...se non per te...che approfitti di un momento di debolezza...di fragilità...per possedere il suo corpo...e poi scaricarla come si fa con l'immondizia...


----------



## Nobody (21 Marzo 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Quindi hai solo meriti. Hai detto NO, quando ormai il danno era compiuto. E ti sei defilato.
> *Se elimini il tao, il buddismo, i sesti dan, e tutto il resto*...sei come gli altri: ragioni con
> il pisello.


E' questo che mi ha veramente deluso in lui. Pensavo ci credesse davvero in quei principi...e invece...


----------



## MariLea (21 Marzo 2007)

che poi dico io...  dalla cucina con furore-alla stanza... ma una controllatina dove sta il pupo.. e mandarlo dalla nonna o chessòio... mah!


----------



## Old chensamurai (21 Marzo 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> A beh certo. Pensavi che fosse single? Ma a cosa serve parlarne.
> Si capisce a quale categoria di persone appartieni.


...sono un essere umano...come te...come tanti...piaccio alle donne...tanto...e quando ti metti sul binario fisico...perdi l'anima...e scendi all'inferno...di tutte le donne che ho avuto...ne ho amate due...due soltanto...soltanto due...


----------



## MariLea (21 Marzo 2007)

*e non esagerare adesso..*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ...e me le assumo tutte...credimi...e mi porto il peso anche di altre cose terribili che forse vi racconterò un giorno...la questione è che quello che viene chiamato "_tradimento_" può trasformarsi in qualcosa di diverso...per qualcuno, di innocente, può diventare un trauma devastante...per altri, una buona ragione per farsi fisicamente del male...a volte, una donna fa l'amore con te solo perchè sta male...perchè soffre per dei motivi profondi...non c'è gioia...non c'è piacere...se non per te...che *approfitti di un momento di debolezza...di fragilità...per possedere il suo corpo...e poi scaricarla come si fa con l'immondizia.*..


anche loro approfittano del tuo corpicino
suvvia!


----------



## Iris (21 Marzo 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ...sono un essere umano...come te...come tanti...piaccio alle donne...tanto...e quando ti metti sul binario fisico...perdi l'anima...e scendi all'inferno...di tutte le donne che ho avuto...ne ho amate due...due soltanto...soltanto due...


 
Le hai ammazzate?


----------



## Iris (21 Marzo 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ...sono un essere umano...come te...come tanti...piaccio alle donne...tanto...e quando ti metti sul binario fisico...perdi l'anima...e scendi all'inferno...di tutte le donne che ho avuto...ne ho amate due...due soltanto...soltanto due...


 
Si può scopare e chiudere la porta!!


----------



## Old chensamurai (21 Marzo 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Quindi hai solo meriti. Hai detto NO, quando ormai il danno era compiuto. E ti sei defilato.
> Se elimini il tao, il buddismo, i sesti dan, e tutto il resto...sei come gli altri: ragioni con
> il pisello.


...no, vedi, io insegno filosofia...ho due lauree e due specializzazioni...pratico le arti marziali ad altissimo livello...ma non ho mai colpito per quello che ho dentro...pochissime volte ho sedotto con Shakespeare o Milton o Johnson...Keats o Shelley...Byron...con il jazz...con il pianoforte o la chitarra...scrivo anche poesie...mai fregato a nessuna...i pettorali...l'altezza...gli occhi azzurri...il culo reso sodo da tre ore di palestra al giorno...i bicipiti...le spalle larghe...tutto questo sì...questo è quello che attira le donne...i lineamenti del viso...sai, la verità è che il "fregato" sono io...quante mi hanno usato come uomo oggetto?...per quante sono stato uno sfizio...una curiosità...un trastullo...tante, te lo assicuro...


----------



## Old chensamurai (21 Marzo 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Si può scopare e chiudere la porta!!


...NON ERA CASA MIA!!!! CI DOVEVO PENSARE IO????? NON RIBUTTARMI NELL'INFERNO DAL QUALE SONO USCITO ANNI FA...


----------



## Old chensamurai (21 Marzo 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> anche loro approfittano del tuo corpicino
> suvvia!


...certo che hanno approfittato...lo so molto bene...


----------



## MariLea (21 Marzo 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ...*sono un essere umano*...come te...come tanti...piaccio alle donne...tanto...e quando ti metti sul binario fisico...perdi l'anima...e scendi all'inferno...di tutte le donne che ho avuto...ne ho amate due...due soltanto...soltanto due...


ci rassicura la tua affermazione... cominciavamo a pensare che fossi un dio  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Beh due non son poche, meglio che mai  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Nessuno può amarle/li tutte/i


----------



## La Lupa (21 Marzo 2007)

D'ora in avanti ti chiameremo Kleenex!


----------



## Old LILA.... (21 Marzo 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ...ebben sì...la mia ragazza l'ho lasciata...è tornata a casa sua...solo ieri sera è venuta a trovarmi...per fare due chiacchiere...mi sono sentito un cesso...la ragazza giovane, invece...non molla nemmeno morta...dice di amarmi alla follia...e che le cose che ha fatto...sono solo frutto della follia...e della rabbia...di avermi visto fare all'amore con l'altra mia amante...dice che voleva "distruggere" il suo amore per me ma di non esserci riuscita e che, anzi, è più forte di prima...gli incontri a tre, con la mia altra amante, la mandavano fuori di testa...una specie di dissociazione da se stessa...adesso sta andando da uno psicoterapeuta...che cazzo ho combinato?...ho disintegrato la mia vita e i miei affetti...e per cosa?...per il nulla...per il vuoto pneumatico...la sposata, la mia amante, mi cerca e mi vuole...venerdì sera non ci sarà suo marito...e mi chiede di passare la notte con lei...per due notti sono stato a casa della ragazza giovane...non capisco più un cazzo...sono come stordito...rimbambito...almeno la mia ragazza mi ha spedito fuori dai piedi...ma ora...come faccio a spedire me stesso fuori dai piedi?...come farò a risollevarmi da un casino simile?...ci sei Bruja?


Caspiterina che macello,non vorrei essere l tuo posto


----------



## Old chensamurai (21 Marzo 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> ci rassicura la tua affermazione... cominciavamo a pensare che fossi un dio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...un dio non avrebbe fatto le stronzate che ho fatto io...


----------



## MariLea (21 Marzo 2007)

eddai che ci gongoli in fondo....


----------



## Old chensamurai (21 Marzo 2007)

LILA.... ha detto:


> Caspiterina che macello,non vorrei essere l tuo posto


...una devastazione...comunque, voglio risorgere...voglio trovare la mia via...ho toccato il fondo...


----------



## Nobody (21 Marzo 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ...un dio non avrebbe fatto le stronzate che ho fatto io...


Dipende...con la tua cultura, dovresti conoscere cosa combinava il sommo Zeus, no?


----------



## Iris (21 Marzo 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ...no, vedi, io insegno filosofia...ho due lauree e due specializzazioni...pratico le arti marziali ad altissimo livello...ma non ho mai colpito per quello che ho dentro...pochissime volte ho sedotto con Shakespeare o Milton o Johnson...Keats o Shelley...Byron...con il jazz...con il pianoforte o la chitarra...scrivo anche poesie...mai fregato a nessuna...i pettorali...l'altezza...gli occhi azzurri...il culo reso sodo da tre ore di palestra al giorno...i bicipiti...le spalle larghe...tutto questo sì...questo è quello che attira le donne...i lineamenti del viso...sai, la verità è che il "fregato" sono io...quante mi hanno usato come uomo oggetto?...per quante sono stato uno sfizio...una curiosità...un trastullo...tante, te lo assicuro...


 
Tre ore di palestra al giorno? Su...su non tornano i conti...


----------



## La Lupa (21 Marzo 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ...una devastazione...comunque, voglio risorgere...voglio trovare la mia via...ho toccato il fondo...


_*Solo chi cade offre la vista edificante*_
_*di alzare il capo dal fondale sottostante.*_

Cantava un'amico mio.

Vai Chen!
Risorgi!

C'hai tre giorni di tempo, ricordati.


----------



## Old chensamurai (21 Marzo 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> eddai che ci gongoli in fondo....


...ti sbagli...fino a qualche tempo fa ci gongolavo...mi piaceva...sentivo un potere sulle donne...mi bastava guardarle...sorridere...e non c'era scampo...venivano loro da me...poi, adesso, guardo indietro e vedo una cosa soltanto: IL NULLA...che ho dalla vita?...non ho una donna tutta mia...da amare...non ho figli...non ho costruito nulla di nulla...ho solo lo sport...la mia professione...e un passato che se lo racconto tutto...nessuna mi vorrà mai più...sai cosa significa aver avuto 64 donne e averne amate 2? Ti dirò di più...quelle due mi hanno pestato come un tamburo...non sono riuscito a tenermele...se ne sono andate loro...


----------



## MariLea (21 Marzo 2007)

perchè ti hanno pestato?


----------



## Old chensamurai (21 Marzo 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> perchè ti hanno pestato?


...perchè mi hanno fatto soffrire enormemente...


----------



## Old chensamurai (21 Marzo 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Dipende...con la tua cultura, dovresti conoscere cosa combinava il sommo Zeus, no?


...lo so benissimo...amo la mitologia greca...comunque sono e rimango molto meno di un dio...


----------



## Iris (21 Marzo 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> perchè ti hanno pestato?


 
Le avrà conosciute a Karate.


----------



## Old chensamurai (21 Marzo 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Tre ore di palestra al giorno? Su...su non tornano i conti...


...in che senso?


----------



## MariLea (21 Marzo 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ...perchè mi hanno fatto soffrire enormemente...


si questo l'ho capito
mi domandavo il perchè
non erano delle sadiche credo...


----------



## Iris (21 Marzo 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ...in che senso?


La giornata è fatta di 24 ore anche per i samurai.


----------



## Old chensamurai (21 Marzo 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> si questo l'ho capito
> mi domandavo il perchè
> non erano delle sadiche credo...


...la gelosia...


----------



## Nobody (21 Marzo 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ...lo so benissimo...amo la mitologia greca...comunque sono e rimango molto meno di un dio...


Beh...meno male che lo ammetti!
Ma il mio intervento voleva portarti a riflettere...anche un dio puo' fare le peggiori cose, figuriamoci un semplice uomo. La carne è debole, come tu (e le tue 64 donne) sai fin troppo bene.
L'importante è non ricadere nell'errore.


----------



## MariLea (21 Marzo 2007)

...come dar loro torto...


----------



## Old chensamurai (21 Marzo 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> La giornata è fatta di 24 ore anche per i samurai.


...mi alleno la mattina con un'ora di corsa...prima del lavoro...poi la sera dalle 19.00 alle 21.00 o 21.30 circa...il mattino corsa...la sera pesi...mobilizzazione articolare e poi tecnica...e combattimento...poi una fase di defaticamento...il sabato mattina vado in piscina...


----------



## MariLea (21 Marzo 2007)

e la domenica si riposò....


----------



## Miciolidia (21 Marzo 2007)

*....*

e affangulo ce lo mando'....


----------



## Old LILA.... (21 Marzo 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ...mi alleno la mattina con un'ora di corsa...prima del lavoro...poi la sera dalle 19.00 alle 21.00 o 21.30 circa...il mattino corsa...la sera pesi...mobilizzazione articolare e poi tecnica...e combattimento...poi una fase di defaticamento...il sabato mattina vado in piscina...


se non vuoi più ricadere nei tuoi errori cerca di allenare la tua volanta,perchè ti sarà difficile cambiare il tuo tenore di vita


----------



## Old chensamurai (21 Marzo 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Beh...meno male che lo ammetti!
> Ma il mio intervento voleva portarti a riflettere...anche un dio puo' fare le peggiori cose, figuriamoci un semplice uomo. La carne è debole, come tu (e le tue 64 donne) sai fin troppo bene.
> L'importante è non ricadere nell'errore.


...hai ragione, ma...ti faccio un esempio...oggi, ho incrociato una ragazza che conosco da qualche mese...stavo pensando ad una cosa che mi era successa e ridevo tra me e me...questa mi vede...la saluto...e lei mi risponde dicendomi con aria maliziosa che quando rido sono ancora più bello...guardandomi negli occhi...guardando dal basso verso l'alto...sono alto 1.97...conosco quello sguardo...vuole essere la 65esima...capisci?


----------



## Old LILA.... (21 Marzo 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ...hai ragione, ma...ti faccio un esempio...oggi, ho incrociato una ragazza che conosco da qualche mese...stavo pensando ad una cosa che mi era successa e ridevo tra me e me...questa mi vede...la saluto...e lei mi risponde dicendomi con aria maliziosa che quando rido sono ancora più bello...guardandomi negli occhi...guardando dal basso verso l'alto...sono alto 1.97...conosco quello sguardo...vuole essere la 65esima...capisci?


quasi quasi sembri una vittima nelle grinfie di femmine senza scrupoli


----------



## MariLea (21 Marzo 2007)

*chen...*

e tu... tieni duro mi raccomando


----------



## Nobody (21 Marzo 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ...hai ragione, ma...ti faccio un esempio...oggi, ho incrociato una ragazza che conosco da qualche mese...stavo pensando ad una cosa che mi era successa e ridevo tra me e me...questa mi vede...la saluto...e lei mi risponde dicendomi con aria maliziosa che quando rido sono ancora più bello...guardandomi negli occhi...guardando dal basso verso l'alto...sono alto 1.97...conosco quello sguardo...vuole essere la 65esima...capisci?


Ma è una maledizione...
Devi assolutamente imparare a resistere!!! Ha ragione Lila, tempra la tua volontà!
Possibile che anni di pratica non siano serviti a nulla??? Eppure hai avuto ottimi maestri.


----------



## Old chensamurai (21 Marzo 2007)

LILA.... ha detto:


> se non vuoi più ricadere nei tuoi errori cerca di allenare la tua volanta,perchè ti sarà difficile cambiare il tuo tenore di vita


...questo è il punto...hai perfettamente ragione...io combatto a livello mondiale e ho affrontato avversari terribili di ogni nazionalità...possibile che non abbia la forza di mettere un pò di ordine nella mia vita affettiva e sessuale?...anzi, io dovrei avere solo una vita AFFETTIVA...perchè te lo assicuro che il sesso senza AMORE è un vero schifo...credimi...ne ho fatto tantissimo...e quando guardi indietro...vedi solo schifezze...


----------



## Old chensamurai (21 Marzo 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> e tu... tieni duro mi raccomando


...guarda, se dovessi cedere anche questa volta...penso che la devastazione affettiva sarebbe totale...non riesco più nemmeno a dare un senso allo stare con una donna...in me, ha oramai raggiunto il livello di una "compulsione"...


----------



## Old chensamurai (21 Marzo 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma è una maledizione...
> Devi assolutamente imparare a resistere!!! Ha ragione Lila, tempra la tua volontà!
> Possibile che anni di pratica non siano serviti a nulla??? Eppure hai avuto ottimi maestri.


...sono partito male da adolescente...e non mi sono più fermato...adesso che sono più maturo, pago il prezzo di anni di cretinerie e di dissolutezze...


----------



## MariLea (21 Marzo 2007)

e che pensi di fare ora?
ti senti destinato a finire così i tuoi giorni... o c'è qualche modo per invertire la rotta?


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (21 Marzo 2007)

*mah...*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ...ebbene, è tempo che ve lo dica...sono uno psichiatra e psicoterapeuta...adesso scatenatevi pure...ma la psicodinamica...la terapia comportamentale...il costruttivismo...per me non hanno segreti...pensate al mio dramma...io aiuto gli altri...e sono anche bravo...e non so aiutare me stesso...


Se questo e' il modo di vivere di uno psichiatra e psicoterapeuta.bhe sono fiero nonostante tante cosucce,di non essermi mai rivolto a simili persone...chensamuari buonasera,senza offesa...ma io tornerei in quel monastero dov'e' che hai appreso la mossa dell'airone di nanto...e chiederei ai monaci di insegnarmi a vivere serenamente per ritrovare la pace interiore...da quel poco che ho letto della tua vicenda posso dire solo questo....quanto donne sono in tutto?3?4?5?E la tua ragazza ha deciso di lasciarti esatto?......CHE RAGAZZA FORTUNATA 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   tante care cose!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Marzo 2007)

*Buuuuu*

Finito? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Sono arrivata tardi oggi e mi perdo Chen! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Oggi si è superato! Peccato mancasse Steel/TaR/Matteo ..si vede che non riusciva a fare il botta e risposta come l'altro giorno... Ma secondo me compare come steel stasera in orario palestra per accusarci di avere approvato Chen.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















Ma secondo voi ogni personalità è consapevole dell'altra?


----------



## Old simo (21 Marzo 2007)

*?????*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ...no, vedi, io insegno filosofia...ho due lauree e due specializzazioni...pratico le arti marziali ad altissimo livello...ma non ho mai colpito per quello che ho dentro...pochissime volte ho sedotto con Shakespeare o Milton o Johnson...Keats o Shelley...Byron...con il jazz...con il pianoforte o la chitarra...scrivo anche poesie...mai fregato a nessuna...i pettorali...l'altezza...gli occhi azzurri...il culo reso sodo da tre ore di palestra al giorno...i bicipiti...le spalle larghe...tutto questo sì...questo è quello che attira le donne...i lineamenti del viso...sai, la verità è che il "fregato" sono io...quante mi hanno usato come uomo oggetto?...per quante sono stato uno sfizio...una curiosità...un trastullo...tante, te lo assicuro...


 
Caro Chen,
1. allora vediamo se ho capito bene: tu insegni filosofia?(dove, cioè in che ordine di scuola o università?), sei uno psicoterapeuta, sei un atleta a livello mondiale, giusto? fai 3 ore di palestra al giorno...scusa ma tutto cio' mi sembra al quanto improbabile: io sono insegnante, e tra la scuola la mattina, consigli, corsi e collegi mi rimane davvero poco tempo!!!! tu sei in piu' psicoterapeuta...ora se non sbaglio chi fa un lavoro simile, è impegnato a livello temporale x molto tempo, seguire i pazienti implica tempo o no? in piu' 3 ore di palestra al giorno...boh! e quando l'hai trovato il tempo x far fuori 64 donne? 
2. mi sembri nelle tue esposizioni un po' contraddittorio: dici di "essere morto dentro" x quella storia del bambino(che mi sembra anch'essa improbabile), ma hai comunque continuato a fare quello che volevi, dici che vuoi assumerti tutte le tue responsabilità e poi dici che sono le donne che cadono ai tuoi piedi(e chi sarai mai?)quindi la colpa è la loro...dici di essere giovane (quanti anni se posso?) e di avere 2 lauree e due specializzazioni...x una laurea vecchio ordinamento ci volevano minimo 4 anni(x 2 fa 8), ma se sei riuscito a prendere 2 lauree entrambe non andando fuori corso oltre che un adone sei pure un genio! e per una specializzazione ce ne vogliono almeno 2(quindi altri 4!) hai 32 anni?
3. dici di non riuscire a domare le tue pulsioni sessuali quando qualche donzella si mostra disponibile...se sei psicoterapeuta sai meglio di me che questa è una malattia vero?
4. la tua seconda laurea è in lingue straniere? visto che citi autori inglesi in questo post e non filosofi(come mi aspetterei da un insegnante di filosofia....ma se cosi' fosse come fai ad essere psicoterapeuta???)
5. le donne ti hanno usato...ah queste donne!!!!
6. pensiero: se è vero che sei psicoterapeuta la cosa mi terrorizza, come fai ad aiutare gli altri se stai messo cosi'?
7. consiglio 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 x cio' che puo' valere) vai da un bravo collega.
Simo.

X Persa
Ciao Persa!


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (21 Marzo 2007)

*x urlo di chen*

Caro Chen,

ho sempre pensato che i maestri delle arti marziali fossero dei superuomini eterei che vivessero a livelli sconosciuti alla generalità delle persone. mi sono interessato un pò alla filosofia Zen da Ragazzo, ma mi sono tirato indietro quando ho visto torme di 43 enni soli in stato vegetativo che ripetevano all'infinito Namchiokiorenghekio o qualcosa del genere.
Dai tempi de "Il mio nome è remo williams" a "Kill Bill" ho sempre pensato, ripeto, che chi facesse queste cose fosse ad un elevato spirituale.

tu, invece, dai racconti che hai fatto, mi hai fatto crollare un mito. Mi hai dimostrato che , sebbene tu abbia hai lavorato con il maestro zen stakanovista "Misudo Lapaga" o con la moglie del lanciatore di coltelli "Soh - tuttah - ntaio", della vita non ci hai capito un beneamato cazzo. 
Se ti sei offeso e mi vuoi sfidare a duello, non ti temo. Io, per lavoro, faccio del male a tante persone senza usare le mani o i coltelli. Inoltre se fai incazzare uno che fa il mio stesso lavoro, ti ritrovi i suoi denti a morderti il culo finchè campano i tuoi nipoti.

A parte gli sterchi, fossi in te mi troverei una brava moglie fedele e devota, che ti prenda a schiaffoni per ogni cazzata che fai, tipo rapporto fetish.

You've got my Simpathy,

Sleepless in Seattle


----------



## Old grace (21 Marzo 2007)

*che chicca!*


----------



## Nobody (22 Marzo 2007)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> Caro Chen,
> 
> *ho sempre pensato che i maestri delle arti marziali fossero dei superuomini eterei che vivessero a livelli sconosciuti alla generalità delle persone.* *mi sono interessato un pò alla filosofia Zen da Ragazzo, *ma mi sono tirato indietro quando ho visto torme di 43 enni soli in stato vegetativo che ripetevano all'infinito Namchiokiorenghekio o qualcosa del genere.
> Dai tempi de "Il mio nome è remo williams" a "Kill Bill" ho sempre pensato, ripeto, che chi facesse queste cose fosse ad un elevato spirituale.
> ...


Si vede che non hai conosciuto molti maestri di arti marziali o Zen...quelli che ho conosciuto, altro che eterei...dei puttanieri da competizione


----------



## Verena67 (22 Marzo 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si vede che non hai conosciuto molti maestri di arti marziali o Zen...quelli che ho conosciuto, altro che eterei...dei puttanieri da competizione


 
L'aurea alla "Kung Fu" (ve lo ricordate il monaco buddista David Carradine che circolava per il west?!) tira sempre le pischelle, eh?!

Quanto a Insonne, Nam Mioyo Renge Kyo è la preghiera dei Buddisti di Nichiren, dai, non banalizziamo. Qualunque culto merita rispetto.


----------



## Nobody (22 Marzo 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> L'aurea alla "Kung Fu" (ve lo ricordate il monaco buddista David Carradine che circolava per il west?!) tira sempre le pischelle, eh?!
> 
> *Quanto a Insonne, Nam Mioyo Renge Kyo è la preghiera dei Buddisti di Nichiren, dai, non banalizziamo*. *Qualunque culto merita rispetto*.


Giusto!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Si quell'alone mistico attira sempre molto..non ricordo chi, diceva che non avrebbe mai finito di ringraziare Hermann Hesse...per tutte le donne che si era fatto grazie a Siddharta


----------



## Bruja (22 Marzo 2007)

*Chen*

Non entro nella spirale delle condanne o delle assoluzioni, il tuo atteggiamento non dipende solo dalle lauree e dalle arti marziali, ma è caratteriale, personale e formativo.
Tralascerei le arti marziali, conosco bene quel mondo ho amici che le praticano, per esemplificare alcuni al 7° dan quindi sò di che parli.
Temo che il problema sia molto più semplice e da terapeuta dovresti averlo focalizzato............. sei un collezionista passivo che butta l'esca ed aspetta la preda.
Il resto è contorno...........
Partendo da questo bisogna risalire a tutte le motivazioni e le causali che ti hanno portato al punto in cui sei. Concordo solo su una cosa.............. hai bisogno di aiuto esterno, ormai tu sei avviluppato e avvitato nella "vite continua" della tua debolezza, o come preferisci chiamarla.
Quello che si evince però da subito per come ti descrivi è il tuo essere compiaciuto di tutte le lauree, specializzazioni, arti e medaglie che puoi vantare........... questo se è per certi versi logico, è anche puerile nell'esposizione in sè. Ti fai grande di una "fama individuale" che puoi sventolare come eccezionale, ma la verità è che senza quel mantello regale di conoscenze si vedrebbe l'insipienza di chi non sa autogovernarsi.
Perdona la crudezza, ma sarebbe ora che tu andassi a prendere in soffitta il tuo specchio personale e cominciassi a ripulirlo!!!
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (22 Marzo 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ...oppure facciamo a botte...peccato per te che io pratichi le *arti marziali a livello...mondiale*...e mi fermo qui per non essere identificato...
































































Mi sto rotolando...


----------



## Lettrice (22 Marzo 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ...l'aikido lo lascio a Steven Seagal...anche se sono stato nella palestra dove ha studiato...in giappone...no, io pratico il kung fu da più di vent'anni e ho studiato anche al tempio di Shaolin nella provincia di Honan in Cina...combatto a livello mondiale...e sono molto conosciuto nell'ambiente...


----------



## Iris (22 Marzo 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


>


 
Provincia di Honan in Cina. Uhm...avrà mangiato un "pollo pazzo"?
Fosse quello!!!


----------



## Lettrice (22 Marzo 2007)

Moronna benedetta... son svenuta... non riuscivo piu' a respirare..


----------



## Nobody (22 Marzo 2007)

ma ieri dove t'eri cacciata???


----------



## Lettrice (22 Marzo 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ma ieri dove t'eri caccciata???


Porca miseria... disfavo le valigie... se avessi saputo che Chen era on-line avrei rimandato


----------



## Nobody (22 Marzo 2007)

Questo topic è grandioso


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Marzo 2007)

*pimpe..pimpi...*

non ci siamo..io continuo a credere che Cin-ciu-è non esista...non è mica possibile...questo ragazzo provoca!  è in realtà lui che si sta rotolando alla facciazza nostra...


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Marzo 2007)

*molti*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Questo topic è grandioso


 
questo topic è come la tua mascherina


----------



## Nobody (22 Marzo 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> questo topic è come la tua mascherina


Appunto...grandiosa


----------



## MariLea (22 Marzo 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> non ci siamo..io continuo a credere che Cin-ciu-è non esista...non è mica possibile...questo ragazzo provoca! è in realtà lui che si sta rotolando alla facciazza nostra...


se non ci fosse bisognerebbe inventarlo...
et voilà!


----------



## Iris (22 Marzo 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> non ci siamo..io continuo a credere che Cin-ciu-è non esista...non è mica possibile...questo ragazzo provoca! è in realtà lui che si sta rotolando alla facciazza nostra...


Ma certo che non esiste..però io lo amo!!!


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Marzo 2007)

*appunto*



Iris ha detto:


> Ma certo che non esiste..però io lo amo!!!


 
cin ciu è ...è... come l'ammmore...


una nevrosi!


----------



## Nobody (22 Marzo 2007)

Ha detto che la prossima volta racconterà fatti molto più terribili che ha commesso nella sua vita...in confronto, la mamma scoperta dal ragazzino a trombare con lui in cucina è acqua fresca!


----------



## Lettrice (22 Marzo 2007)

*Micia*

Il fatto che non esista non fa una piega... il Chen e' il meglio  

	
	
		
		
	


	














Ora chinati infedele!!!


----------



## Bruja (22 Marzo 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Il fatto che non esista non fa una piega... il Chen e' il meglio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Torna alle tue valigie, mestatrice !!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Bruja (22 Marzo 2007)

*moltimodi*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Ha detto che la prossima volta racconterà fatti molto più terribili che ha commesso nella sua vita...in confronto, la mamma scoperta dal ragazzino a trombare con lui in cucina è acqua fresca!


 
Vado a prendere da bere e qualche snack............. poi mi metto comoda!!!
Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Marzo 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Il fatto che non esista non fa una piega... il Chen e' il meglio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

non posso..ci ho l'orticaria oggi ...


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Marzo 2007)

*molti*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Ha detto che la prossima volta racconterà fatti molto più terribili che ha commesso nella sua vita...in confronto, la mamma scoperta dal ragazzino a trombare con lui in cucina è acqua fresca!


te cascherà la maschera


----------



## Lettrice (22 Marzo 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> non posso..ci ho l'orticaria oggi ...


Dev'essere per colpa dei miei parenti 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... che dici Bruja?


----------



## Bruja (22 Marzo 2007)

*hihihihih*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Dev'essere per colpa dei miei parenti
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Mi hai tolto le parole.............. su su però adesso ricomponiamoci, se no la Badessa ci appioppa 10 Pater, Ave e Gloria.  
Ci gioco quel che volete che quella ha già pronte delle cellette speciali per gli esercizi spirituali e preparazione ai valori cristiani tutto compreso e gratuito........... devo fare nomi?
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (22 Marzo 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Mi hai tolto le parole.............. su su però adesso ricomponiamoci, se no la Badessa ci appioppa 10 Pater, Ave e Gloria.
> Ci gioco quel che volete che quella ha già pronte delle cellette speciali per gli esercizi spirituali e preparazione ai valori cristiani tutto compreso e gratuito........... devo fare nomi?
> Bruja


Potrebbe anche ricorrere alla tortura e chiuderci in cella con steel


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Marzo 2007)

*sbagliato*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Potrebbe anche ricorrere alla tortura e chiuderci in cella con steel


 
peggio con cin ciu è


----------



## Bruja (22 Marzo 2007)

*Miciottina*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> peggio con cin ciu è


 
Guarda che la più pericolosa fra tutti resta Lei........... quella si sfila il cilicio in due secondi e li combina come una salama da sugo !!!  E' peggio della pinguina dei Blues Brothers!!
Bruja


----------



## Verena67 (22 Marzo 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Potrebbe anche ricorrere alla tortura e chiuderci in cella con steel


 
quella si che sarebbe un ESPERIENZA (per Steel....) 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   !


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (22 Marzo 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Ma certo che non esiste..però io lo amo!!!


 
ma siete convinti che non esista? i racconti sembrano veri. no, secondo me c'è eppoi le 64 donne non mi sembrano nemmno troppe per uno così. io ho diversi amici - anche meno "speciali" che viaggiano su quelle medie, chissa? no, secondo me esiste.

bastardo dentro


----------



## Nobody (22 Marzo 2007)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> ma siete convinti che non esista? i racconti sembrano veri. no, secondo me c'è eppoi le 64 donne non mi sembrano nemmno troppe per uno così. io ho diversi amici - anche meno "speciali" che viaggiano su quelle medie, chissa? no, secondo me esiste.
> 
> bastardo dentro


Non è tanto per le 64 donne...sono tante, ma non è un numero assurdo. Ma uno psicanalista monaco Shaolin, che ha affrontato avversari atroci in tutto il mondo, divorato da sensi di colpa per aver aperto sulla terra i cancelli dell'inferno...beh è un bel personaggio


----------



## Lettrice (22 Marzo 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non è tanto per le 64 donne...sono tante, ma non è un numero assurdo. Ma uno psicanalista monaco Shaolin, che ha affrontato avversari atroci in tutto il mondo, divorato da sensi di colpa per aver aperto sulla terra i cancelli dell'inferno...beh è un bel personaggio


Roba da "Ken il guerriero"... mi aspetto solo che venga fuori con la storia che ha un fratellastro cattivo di nome Raul


----------



## Bruja (22 Marzo 2007)

*moltimodi*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Non è tanto per le 64 donne...sono tante, ma non è un numero assurdo. Ma uno psicanalista monaco Shaolin, che ha affrontato avversari atroci in tutto il mondo, divorato da sensi di colpa per aver aperto sulla terra i cancelli dell'inferno...beh è un bel personaggio


 
I cancelli dell'inferno........... che parole grosse.  Mi sa che questo ha fatto più male a sè stesso che agli altri. 
Sai a volte mi viene in mente una spassosissima aria dell'Elisir d'amore che è affidata al Dr. Dulcamara, un imbonitore che ne racconta di tutti i colori.  Non ti stai neppure a chiedere se sia vero o meno perchè è talmente divertente che lasci la verità sospesa........

Vi lascio il link perchè è impagabile:

http://www.aria-database.com/libretti/elisir08_udite.txt


----------



## Nobody (22 Marzo 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Roba da "Ken il guerriero"... mi aspetto solo che venga fuori con la storia che ha un fratellastro cattivo di nome Raul


La sacra scuola di Hokuto....me lo ricordo bene  

	
	
		
		
	


	




In effetti...Ken...Chen...beh potrebbe pure essere


----------



## Nobody (22 Marzo 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> I cancelli dell'inferno........... che parole grosse. Mi sa che questo ha fatto più male a sè stesso che agli altri.
> Sai a volte mi viene in mente una spassosissima aria dell'Elisir d'amore che è affidata al Dr. Dulcamara, un imbonitore che ne racconta di tutti i colori. Non ti stai neppure a chiedere se sia vero o meno perchè è talmente divertente che lasci la verità sospesa........
> 
> Vi lascio il link perchè è impagabile:
> ...


Molto carino! 
Comunque, certi personaggi entrano nel mito. E' inutile chiedersi se esistono o meno...ha ragione, meglio goderseli


----------



## Old kyaranat (22 Marzo 2007)

*Chen*

Oltre ad essere un mito direi che è un bel MITOMANE, ma si sa, sono quelli i personaggi 

davvero divertenti e a cui si potrebbero "perdonare" persino le menzogne...

ma in ogni caso...si tratta di malattia... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





poi, per dirla davvero tutta, 64 donne non sono tante

fossi stato in lui avrei alzato il tiro (in ogni senso...  

	
	
		
		
	


	








   )

K.


----------



## Iris (22 Marzo 2007)

Noo infatti. A Cuba e a pagamento, non sono tante!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Marzo 2007)

*non sono tante 64 donne????!!!!!!*

Ma che state a dire??!!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




































Sembrano i racconti di "Arianna" (Audrey Hepburn)....chi ricorda il film capisce....
...ma dai??
E voi ragazzi non fate finta di crederci per non sentirvi da meno!!!!
Se fosse vero non si ricorderebbe il numero ..invece di nominarla come la 37... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Però è un genio della frottola! 

	
	
		
		
	


	






































P.S. Perché Sleel non interviene? L'ho detto chr le varie personalità si ignorano..
"Ecco io ora me ne starò qui ferma. Non caccerò nemmeno la mosca...." Psyco 

	
	
		
		
	


	








moltimodi ha detto:


> Non è tanto per le 64 donne...sono tante, ma non è un numero assurdo. Ma uno psicanalista monaco Shaolin, che ha affrontato avversari atroci in tutto il mondo, divorato da sensi di colpa per aver aperto sulla terra i cancelli dell'inferno...beh è un bel personaggio


----------



## MariLea (22 Marzo 2007)

> Persa"Ecco io ora me ne starò qui ferma. Non caccerò nemmeno la mosca...."


ecco brava... aspettiamo gli sviluppi


----------



## Old Vulvia (22 Marzo 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non è tanto per le 64 donne...sono tante, ma non è un numero assurdo. Ma uno psicanalista monaco Shaolin, che ha affrontato avversari atroci in tutto il mondo, divorato da sensi di colpa per aver aperto sulla terra i cancelli dell'inferno..


Che tristezza! 
Un uomo che ha raggiunto così tanto eppure così perduto!

Chen, ormai sai che ti vogliamo bene. Apriti, raccontaci quelle 64 storie di vuoto e squallore. Non vogliamo che aiutarti!


67 o 68?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... Non vorrei usurpare il posto a qualche altra donzella del forum ... (però hai notato che uso anch'io i tre puntini? ... ).


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Marzo 2007)

*sviluppi mailea?*



mailea ha detto:


> ecco brava... aspettiamo gli sviluppi









pietà...


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Marzo 2007)

*vulviaaaaa*



Vulvia ha detto:


> Che tristezza!
> Un uomo che ha raggiunto così tanto eppure così perduto!
> 
> Chen, ormai sai che ti vogliamo bene. Apriti, raccontaci quelle 64 storie di vuoto e squallore. Non vogliamo che aiutarti!
> ...


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Marzo 2007)

*idea persa*



> Ma che state a dire??!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


potremmo utilizzare la paletta per le mosche invece... ... ... ... Ciafff... ...spiaccicato sul monitor...


----------



## MariLea (22 Marzo 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> potremmo utilizzare la paletta per le mosche invece... ... ... ... Ciafff... ...spiaccicato sul monitor...


qui tra poco si prendono i numerini... vero Vulvia?


----------



## Bruja (22 Marzo 2007)

*hihihihih*

E meno male che oggi era la MIA giornata crotalica................
Striscio serpeggiando a mettermi le alucce........  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------

